# large smoker rental in nj?



## jerseydrew (Aug 17, 2013)

buddy wants to do a whole hog and my WSM is too small. anyone know where i can rent a smoker large enough for the job?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, so your from Jersey
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Please jump over to your profile and enter your location so we can answer questions like where in your area to find stuff...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Maybe someone on here has an answer for you and if not... try Classifieds or CL or Phone Book.

I have my own and a couple of buddies with larger ones...

View media item 181832
It's a fun project and worth the trouble, but it's fun troule...

Enjoy and . . .


----------

